

Khan-quality educational videos for biochemistry etc - mongol
http://www.youtube.com/user/armandohasudungan
I am a normal IT guy with some interest in origins of life, evolution, how the body works etc.<p>I was reading up on basic cell chemistry in wikipedia, and clicked my way to "lipid bilayer". I always found it pretty hard to read and understand about these topics, and wanted to see some animation that illustrated it. The video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ILSsW3tXr8 really did the trick for me. It seems I have 70 or so more videos in related subjects to watch now!
======
mongol
I am a normal IT guy with some interest in origins of life, evolution, how the
body works etc.

I was reading up on basic cell chemistry in wikipedia, and clicked my way to
"lipid bilayer". I always found it pretty hard to read and understand about
these topics, and wanted to see some animation that illustrated it. The video
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ILSsW3tXr8> really did the trick for me. It
seems I have 70 or so more videos in related subjects to watch now!

